# Artistic Photos



## genisis2 (Aug 16, 2006)

These are really wonderful pictures. Anyone seen these before. The shortcut goes to Uelsmann's gallery

http://www.uelsmann.net/


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you for the link Genisis.  Very interesting artwork, I like the use of just black and white, this I think brings the detail into focus more.


----------



## genisis2 (Aug 16, 2006)

your very welcome Rosemary. Im glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## SERAFINApekkala (Sep 20, 2006)

Has anyone here been to the burning man website?

Well worth looking at some of the desert art there!

xx


----------



## Dachux (Nov 18, 2006)

splendid photos, great expression, definetely I will return to view it more, ty for link


----------



## edott (Dec 8, 2006)

Awsome pictures thank you for sharing the link.


----------

